# Where to find Potassium Permanganate



## DiscusLoverJeff (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello friends,

I am sure I may have missed a thread or two relating to PP, but after reading a few old post, some state that you can find PP in liquid form at Ace, Sears, Home Depot and Lowes just to name a few. I went on this scavanger hunt and they hand no clue what I was talking about. 

Then reading more, I read something about getting Pot-Perm still nothing on finding that locally in Northern IL. 

Is it better to find it in crystal form under another assumed name or?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Geminiluna (Jul 24, 2007)

I saw it at Menards recently, in the aisle where they keep the water softeners. Do an online search for it and you'll find the product names and retail stores that carry it. Or, can be lazy like I am and order from Amazon.


----------



## Geminiluna (Jul 24, 2007)

Ahh... here's the product link for Menards... http://www.menards.com/main/housewa...eous/5-lb-potassium-permanganate/p-134449.htm


----------



## DiscusLoverJeff (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks, thats the only place I did not try. I can order it online as well but I thought about trying to find it locally first.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Walmart carries it in the aquarium section under the name Clear Water.


----------



## Chewal (Jan 9, 2011)

Fleet farm caries it for about 10 dollars you can get a lifetime supply They have in the water dept, People use it to clean there pumps for well water systems. I use it for my Discus all the time


----------



## Java Moss (Jan 17, 2011)

Agreed with Rainer. Can get it in liquid form under Jungle's Clear Water at most LFS box stores. It's 95%+ PP. 

Keep it in a dark place and may want to use gloves. I used just a little of it bare-handed in a bucket of water to sterilize plants and was quite itchy for half an hour or so. Possibly a skin reaction on my part, but just to avoid that sort of unnecessary aggravation...


----------



## DiscusLoverJeff (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for advice. I was able to find it at my local Menards. 

Now, since it is in crystal form, is there a dosing chart for usage for say cleaning plants, snail removal and so on? 

Thanks again,

Jeff


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I found it at a local independent pharmacy.

Be careful handling it it's highly corrosive.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I bought 1kg at a pond store and it'll last me forever. They acted like them having it was a secret. lol


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

I found my crystal form on flea-bay. Definitely heed all warnings and advice.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

It's a very potent oxidizer. Way more so than H2O2. It will also leave a nice stain on your skin and clothes. Mix it with organics and it can cause the mixture to combust.


----------

